# ISO Turmeric Info



## jennifer75 (Oct 19, 2009)

Other than coloring dishes (and btw, which dishes?) what does this do flavor-wise?  

How is color/taste different from Saffron?


----------



## Yakuta (Oct 19, 2009)

Turmeric is used widely in Indian cooking. All curries use turmeric. Other middle-eastern and asian cooking may use it but it's more popular in Indian cuisine. 

It is used both for color and flavor. Fresh turmeric looks similar to a ginger root (much thinner and smaller and bright orange) and has a bite to it similar to an extremely mild horseradish (that's the best analogy that I can come up with in terms of flavor). If you use powdered turmeric, it does not have much of a taste but has a bright yellow color and a strong pungent aroma.

Saffron is also a spice and when added to a dish can impart a yellow color but it has a more pungent floral aroma (it is a stymen from the crocus flower). Saffron is also used heavily in Indian cuisine in curries, marinades, rice preparations. Given it is floral it is also heavily used in Indian desserts (one example is kulfi a rich Indian icecream). 

The two flavors are very different, one can never be used in a dessert or delicate preparation (turmeric) and the other can if you can afford it (saffron can be expensive).


----------



## jennifer75 (Oct 19, 2009)

Which of the two would be more favorable for a rice dish?  I saw saffron strings for $19 at my local market.  Sheesh!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 19, 2009)

Yakuta said:


> Saffron  (it is a stymen from the crocus flower).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Saphellae (Oct 19, 2009)

$19? Holy cow! I can get a nice small box of saffron for about $8


----------



## TheMetalChef (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't think turmeric powder would be a suitable choice as the dominant seasoning in any dish.  It has an extremely bitter, chalky taste that needs to be tempered with other flavors.

So if you're just looking to color your rice yellow on the cheap, I'd go with Mexican saffron (Zapron in most mexican groceries) which is the whole flower for next to nothing (I can buy 3 oz bags at my local mexican grocer for a buck).  You'll need to use a lot more of it, and grind it thoroughly, and it still won't be saffron, but it'll be a better choice than turmeric.

Annato would be another option, that may or may not be easier to find in your neck.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 19, 2009)

Saphellae said:


> $19? Holy cow! I can get a nice small box of saffron for about $8


 

Just like any other commestible, there are "grades" of Saffron.  Whole stigmas, broken stigmas, powdered stigmas, etc.  And then there's also a price difference re: where the Saffron was harvested.  Regardless - you get what you pay for.


----------



## KitchenSally (Oct 19, 2009)

I have been using  turmeric in my cooking a lot lately.  I have Rheumatoid Arthritis and Turmeric is said to have inflammation reducing properties so I've been incorporating into a lot of my recipes.  Some of my best results have been in curry type dishes and combining it with  ginger.  I also use it in spice rubs and marinades.  Here is a couple of links to my recipes featuring turmeric.

Chicken Curry with Ginger and Turmeric « The Arthritis Kitchen Blog

Turmeric and Ginger Beef Fajitas « The Arthritis Kitchen Blog


----------



## TheMetalChef (Oct 19, 2009)

KitchenSally said:


> I have been using  turmeric in my cooking a lot lately.  I have Rheumatoid Arthritis and Turmeric is said to have inflammation reducing properties so I've been incorporating into a lot of my recipes.  Some of my best results have been in curry type dishes and combining it with  ginger.  I also use it in spice rubs and marinades.  Here is a couple of links to my recipes featuring turmeric.
> 
> Chicken Curry with Ginger and Turmeric « The Arthritis Kitchen Blog
> 
> Turmeric and Ginger Beef Fajitas « The Arthritis Kitchen Blog



Ginger is a great combination with turmeric.  One enhances the other nicely.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 19, 2009)

KitchenSally said:


> I have been using  turmeric in my cooking a lot lately.  I have Rheumatoid Arthritis and Turmeric is said to have inflammation reducing properties so I've been incorporating into a lot of my recipes.  Some of my best results have been in curry type dishes and combining it with  ginger.  I also use it in spice rubs and marinades.  Here is a couple of links to my recipes featuring turmeric.
> 
> Chicken Curry with Ginger and Turmeric « The Arthritis Kitchen Blog
> 
> Turmeric and Ginger Beef Fajitas « The Arthritis Kitchen Blog


I read something lately that said that everyone should use mustard every day (it said just a couple teaspoons were enough), and I think turmeric was the main reason.

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 19, 2009)

TheMetalChef said:


> Ginger is a great combination with turmeric.  One enhances the other nicely.


Interesting--I just read that turmeric is actually in the ginger family.  So it makes sense that they would go together.  Thanks!

Barbara


----------



## Constance (Oct 20, 2009)

You can buy turmeric in capsule form at health food stores and pharmacies. I took it for a while, but didn't buy anymore when the bottle was empty.


----------



## Claire (Oct 27, 2009)

Another herb that people use to fake saffron is safflower (or at least that's what my mother-in-law called it).  It even sort of looked like saffron if you used your imagination!  She used to send a jar of it to me every year.  I can't remember what the flower looked like, I think sort of like a dandelion with dark yellow to orange.  But it would give the yellow color you expect of saffron (but not much flavor at all).


----------



## mcnerd (Oct 28, 2009)

Safflower Flower: Information from Answers.com


----------



## Jeff G. (Nov 9, 2009)

jennifer75 said:


> Other than coloring dishes (and btw, which dishes?) what does this do flavor-wise?
> 
> How is color/taste different from Saffron?




Our family makes a sandwich slaw for pulled pork BBQ sandwiches that is turmeric heavy.  It really makes the BBQ.  mix up miracle whip, a little sugar and turmeric... enough so the slaw is pretty yellow...  put ON the sandwich.....


----------

